# Any idea what this is?



## Acid_Bath76 (May 12, 2012)

I recently came into a bunch of these little guys. I don't have any info other than what you see. Does anyone have an idea? Upon close inspection, there are visible gold wires in the ceramic housing, and within what looks like little LED's. These pieces are 3cm x 2cm, and weigh about 3.7g


----------



## patnor1011 (May 12, 2012)

Some kind of cctv camera chip?


----------



## MMFJ (May 12, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Some kind of cctv camera chip?


I second that!


----------



## MMFJ (May 15, 2012)

thought this might help.....


----------



## mjgraham (May 15, 2012)

I am going with a camera too , looks like cmos image sensor, kind of curious to me that there is a SATA (looks like) connector on it.


----------



## tek4g63 (May 15, 2012)

It is a CMOS sensor. That came out of a compact scanner/camera. We use them in our automated manufacturing processes where I work. When they get crushed or go bad and need replaced I like to take them apart. I don't know the manufacutrer but when I get home in the morning ill get a pic of the ones I have and post them for you. The ones I have are from Keyence, micro scan, and omron. All are used to scan QR. Codes at work but that can act as cameras as well.


----------



## ctgresale (May 15, 2012)

shuffle master make equipment for the casino industry


----------



## tek4g63 (May 19, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to post this, things have been busy here preparing for my sons 3rd birthday.

Didn't go through my whole collection, but this one was on top of the pile. I kept it because I thought about making a ring and setting this as the stone. (Yeah I'm a geek like that)

This I from a scanner/camera used to read any type of bar code, QR code, data matrix.....ect.


----------



## eesakiwi (May 22, 2012)

Hehe, your finger tips look like mine.....

I found out that Cussons 'body soap' makes a really good hand cleaner.
Much better than soap or the industrial stuff thats loaded with kerosene like solvents. (Swarfega/Klix or even washing powder)

I think its got moisturizing stuff in it & it keeps my hands soft.

I run out of the body soap a week ago & have been using ordinary soap & the hands don't like it at all.


----------



## schomisch (May 22, 2012)

Haha funny you said that cause I was thinking man my fingers look like that few days ago lol. I found dawn dish soap cleans them up really good =)) 

~Chris!~


----------



## tek4g63 (May 22, 2012)

I work industrial maintenance at an automotive supply factory. The machines I work on are very dirty processes. Stamping, forging, machining, pressing, heat treat, die casting, hardening, and plating just to name a few. What you see there is my hands cleaned and scrubbed to go out to eat with my family. 
Thank you for the tips though. Just kind of sucks to get them clean just to be reaching in the hot sludge again the next day. Plus, I don't want them too soft. I need natures heat and cut protection. lol


----------



## Rosa12 (May 22, 2012)

You see your hands.


----------



## Geo (May 22, 2012)

theres a lotion called "cornhuskers lotion" it smells like living crap, but it works like a miracle. it makes dry cracked fingers heal quick. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 22, 2012)

Geo said:


> theres a lotion called "cornhuskers lotion" it smells like living crap, but it works like a miracle. it makes dry cracked fingers heal quick. 8)



I certainly agree. I've used it for 40 years. Readily available in stores. I've tried a lot of other things like medicated lotions but Cornhusker's Lotion worked the best for me. I think it has a lot of glycerin in it.


----------



## Jason1 (May 22, 2012)

schomisch said:


> Haha funny you said that cause I was thinking man my fingers look like that few days ago lol. I found dawn dish soap cleans them up really good =))
> 
> ~Chris!~



Hate to be redundant but my fingers look like that too!


----------



## Harold_V (May 23, 2012)

Jason1 said:


> schomisch said:
> 
> 
> > Haha funny you said that cause I was thinking man my fingers look like that few days ago lol. I found dawn dish soap cleans them up really good =))
> ...


Common for folks that work with their hands. Sure beats those of a deadbeat who does nothing in life but live off others, eh? 
Wear those hands proudly. They get that way from honest work.

Harold


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 23, 2012)

It's been a while since I last logged in. Anyhow, I started cracking up when I saw the thread change gears from chips to skin care. I've yet to find something that works really really well. I just wear latex,work, garden gloves whenever I start working these days. It can get expensive, but people don't stare at my hands anymore.


----------

